# GIF-Datei mit GIMP 2.2 erstellen



## Hattrix (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen zu erstellen von GIF-Dateien mit GIMP:

1.) Wo kann ich die Sequenzen zwischen jeder einzelnen Ebene festlegen?
2.) Wie kann ich zu vorigen Ebenen springen? Ich sehe ich nur die letzte Ebene!


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2007)

Gif Animationen mit Gimp funktionieren wie folgt:
1. Jeden Frame der gewünschten Animation in Ebenen in der richtigen Reihenfolge erstellen (erstes Bild unterste Ebene)
2. In den Speichern Dialog wechseln. Dort wählst du dann .gif als Endung und klickst auf OK.
3. Im folgenden Dialog wirst du gefragt ob du auf eine Ebene reduzieren oder eine Animation erstellen möchtest.

Gimp kann leider nur eine Zeitspanne zwischen den Frames speichern. Ausserdem hast du ein Problem, wenn du mit Transparenz arbeitest - die hinteren Ebenen werden nicht ausgeblendet - zumindest hab ich die Option noch nicht gefunden.


----------

